# Grinding noise accelerating at low speeds



## Alyssamilner (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a Nissan Rogue 2011. Recently I got In my car in the morning and accelerated. I heard a grinding/rubbing noise from the front end. I only hear the noise when I accelerate to about 25 mph. If I drive any faster, the sound is gone. I can accelerate at high speeds on the freeway and hear nothing. We checked CV axles and changed one that was bad. Also changed transmission fluid. Nothing helped. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the exhaust pipe shielding is loose; a broken weld.


----------

